# Stuffed Cabbage - Pigs in a Blanket - Golumpki



## letscook

Don't know where to put this one as it's a vegetable and meat! Any how !

When making them I always core out the cabbage then put in boiling water and take leaves off as they loosen.
I just heard that if you core it then put it plastic bag and put in freezer overnight the leaves just peel off.

Anyone else hear of this or have tried it? Wonder if leaves get to flimsy and tear or even mushy after cooking. 

Interesting Idea tho.


----------



## larry_stewart

Ive heard the same thing about freezing and thawing, but never actually tried it.  Hopefully someone here has tried it and says it works, cause the other way is a pain in the butt


----------



## Dawgluver

I've heard this too, though I haven't tried it.  Makes sense, as freezing breaks down the cells.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Never tried it.

I have a friend that does them in the microwave, I have not tried it.

I only make 6 or 8 at a time so it is not a big chore to steam a few leaves while I make the filling. 

I make them quite often in the winter, it's easy now that I've cut back from a roaster pan to a small casserole.


----------



## Mad Cook

I use a Jane Grigson recipe that she got from her French neighbour in the Loire region. No messing with peeling off the leaves - she just made the stuffing and chopped the cabbage and layered everything in a pan with a little stock and cooked it on the hob. (Sorry, the book's still in one of the unpacked boxes so can't be more precise.) 

I sometimes use "undressed" (ie skins removed) Merguez sausages for the sausagemeat stuffing. Makes a nice change.


----------



## letscook

Mad cook
I did that once by accident-  I had HUGE cabbage my dad gave me and I planned on making a couple pans of pigs for a family gathering. I was preparing all the rest of the items and heard a noise, my cabbage split leaving the leaves unusable for pigs. so instead I made what I called "Polish Lasagna" all the ingredients of pigs made into a lasagna. My mom said thought you were making pigs. I just told her they exploded in the oven, funny cause she looks at me and then didn't say a thing. Days later she must of thought of it and ask me Why do you think they exploded? I burst out laughing sorry mom and explain the change. God love her she"s a trip sometimes - 80 plus years. I have since made it that way several times for family gathering, and goes over well.


----------



## medtran49

Julia Child recommended the freezing route on one of her shows.  Haven't tried it yet because the last few times we made "cabbage" rolls we used large collard greens leaves.


----------



## Mad Cook

letscook said:


> Mad cook
> I did that once by accident- I had HUGE cabbage my dad gave me and I planned on making a couple pans of pigs for a family gathering. I was preparing all the rest of the items and heard a noise, my cabbage split leaving the leaves unusable for pigs. so instead I made what I called "Polish Lasagna" all the ingredients of pigs made into a lasagna. My mom said thought you were making pigs. I just told her they exploded in the oven, funny cause she looks at me and then didn't say a thing. Days later she must of thought of it and ask me Why do you think they exploded? I burst out laughing sorry mom and explain the change. God love her she"s a trip sometimes - 80 plus years. I have since made it that way several times for family gathering, and goes over well.


It saves a lot of fiddling doesn't it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Polish Lasagna"  LOL, going to be making that. Sometimes I forget you can deconstruct a recipe to make it simpler to make, but still end up with something darn tasty.


----------



## larry_stewart

I did the Polish Lasagna version once.  It did taste good, and the taste was there, but there's something about the cabbage leaf being stuffed/ consistency, texture.. that made a difference.  Maybe to someone who never had a cabbage leaf stuffed before , they would be more open minded than I was .  Again, tasted exactly the same, since it was the same ingredients.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Polish Lasagna"  LOL, going to be making that. Sometimes I forget you can deconstruct a recipe to make it simpler to make, but still end up with something darn tasty.



LOL love the idea of Polish Lasagna. I make Mexican Lasagna often when I don't want to fool with rolled Enchilada's.


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen made stuffed cabbage today.  They were awesome.  Best she has ever made.


----------



## Kathleen

I cut deep around the stem and plunk the cabbage head in boiling water.  Using a cooking fork, I gently remove the cabbage leaves from the water as they loosen.  Here are some pictures of the stuffed cabbage that I made today.  I served it with mashed potatoes.  Dessert was cheesecake with crushed cherry topping.

~Kathleen


----------



## FrankZ

Yep..  that's them.. and they are all mine mine MINE!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:


> I cut deep around the stem and plunk the cabbage head in boiling water.  Using a cooking fork, I gently remove the cabbage leaves from the water as they loosen.  Here are some pictures of the stuffed cabbage that I made today.  I served it with mashed potatoes.  Dessert was cheesecake with crushed cherry topping.
> 
> ~Kathleen




They look amazing, Kathleen!


----------



## Kathleen

Dawgluver said:


> They look amazing, Kathleen!



Thanks!  I got the recipe from LindaZ.  Basically the filling has hamburger, zesty (or hot) sausage, a bit of tomato sauce, chopped onion, cooked white rice, salt and pepper.  Line the bottom of a slow cooker or Dutch oven with scrap cabbage leaves.  Roll the filling in the leaves and layer them with scattered tomatoes.  (I use a can of stewed tomatoes and a can of slightly mashed whole tomatoes.)  Cover the top with a few more scrap cabbage leaves.  Bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 2 hours or cook on low in a slow cooker for 10 to 12 hours.  They are better the second day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, C&P!  Even better, slow cooker!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Thanks!  I got the recipe from LindaZ.  Basically the filling has hamburger, zesty (or hot) sausage, a bit of tomato sauce, chopped onion, cooked white rice, salt and pepper.  Line the bottom of a slow cooker or Dutch oven with scrap cabbage leaves.  Roll the filling in the leaves and layer them with scattered tomatoes.  (I use a can of stewed tomatoes and a can of slightly mashed whole tomatoes.)  Cover the top with a few more scrap cabbage leaves.  Bake at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 2 hours or cook on low in a slow cooker for 10 to 12 hours.  They are better the second day.



Yumby sounding


----------



## Kayelle

Just beautifully done Kathleen! Frank is smarter than I thought, singing your praises! 
Heh Heh, you know I only tease those I like Frank.


----------



## FrankZ

Kayelle said:


> Just beautifully done Kathleen! Frank is smarter than I thought, singing your praises!
> Heh Heh, you know I only tease those I like Frank.



So then that wasn't teasing?


----------



## Kayelle

FrankZ said:


> So then that wasn't teasing?



Well, for a guy who cooks squirrel and Voodoo chicken feet, you're ok.


----------



## letscook

Since the Crock pot / slow cooker was brought up and Since one recipe can be made different ways Here another question
Do you bake, crockpot, On top of the stove cook your pigs.
I use a roasting pan - tomato sauce on the bottom along with cabbage leaves, then the rolls, then more cabbage leaves and tomato sauce.  I also top that with slices of bacon bake in the oven. I have also use V8 juice when I forgot to get some tomato sauce. Worked good also. Mind are Hamburg & ground pork, onions, garlic, rice, green pepper
I have seen people put then in a large pot and do it all on top of the stove. 
I like the oven due to I like the browning /caramelizing of the top cabbage I start them covered and then when almost done uncover to brown.  
,


----------



## Addie

The first time I ever had these was at the Polish Club in a town near me many years ago. I don't know what they put in their tomato sauce, but the tomatoes were chunky. Not the smooth sauce you find in a can. I have had them with that also. I prefer the first one. I am not even sure of the woman's name who made large pan after large pan of these to feed a huge crowd. I did hear someone say that she used the tomatoes from her own garden. Maybe that made the difference. They did have the standard filling of ground meat, rice, diced veggies, and seasonings. They were so good. It had to have been the seasonings she used along with her fresh tomatoes.  

I went home and looked through countless cookbooks in the library. There was a theme that ran through all of them. Place the whole cabbage in a pot of boiling water. Remove from the water, bang the bottom of the cabbage on the edge of the table or countertop, and remove the core. Use a knife if necessary. Place the cabbage back in the boiling water for a short time more. 

But there was one book had very good pictures regarding cutting out the center vein on very large leaves, then bringing the two sections together to obtain a solid leaf to place the filling on. This particular book also mentioned that you should use as many of the leaves as possible, before they become too small. Those leaves should be saved for another meal. 

The author also gave several fillings. But it was her tomato sauce that caught my eye. A large can of Ro-Tel tomatoes with chilies. Not the typical creamy tomato sauce that so many of the other recipes I saw were recommending. Her seasonings were minimal. Nothing like combining ethnic cultures in the kitchen. I took the book out and brought it home. I then copied it on my computer printer. Back to the library went the book. I wish I still had that recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I do mine in the oven.  Years ago I made them in a large Magnalite  roasting pan.  These days I make a small batch in a pyrex casserole or baking dish.  I steam about a dozen cabbage leaves for approx. ten minutes, line the bottom of the casserole with the dark green outer leaves, pile in 6 or 8 cabbage rolls, any leftover cabbage, a sliced carrot or two, tomato juice or a combination of tomato juice and a can of Campbell's condensed cream of tomato soup.  I bake them for 90 minutes or more at 350 degrees 

I use a basic meatball mix and add raw rice in place of the breadcrumbs.

I agree that many variations exist.  When I was younger I put more emphasis on the meat filling and made them larger, these days I put more emphasis on the cabbage and make them smaller.  I have seen the addition of bacon but I have never tried it.  I have also seen recipes that call for a "glass" of tart jelly instead of or in addition to the tomato product.  In my family they serve the pigs with a bowl of sour cream, for a topping.

I have also used other vegetables and stuffing mixtures.  It seems like each culture has a version of a stuffed vegetable leaf. Grape leaves stuffed with ground, lamb, rice, mint or dill.   Escarole stuffed with breadcrumbs, anchovies, cheese.  Lettuce stuffed with ground chicken or veal in chicken broth.  I think it's fun to use what you have and experiment.  Sometimes you come up with a winner and sometimes you end up having PB&J for dinner!


----------



## FrankZ

Kayelle said:


> Well, for a guy who cooks squirrel and Voodoo chicken feet, you're ok.



Admit it.. you wanted some of the Voodoo chicken stock...


----------



## larry_stewart

The tomato sauce mine is cooked in is very simple, but good.  several onions fried until start to brown, then add a can of diced tomatoes , S & P,  toss the stuffed cabbage rolls in.  Low boil for awhile ( probablu a good 1 - 2 hrs, at the end, add a few tbs of honey and some lemon juice,  Kinda adds a little savory/ sweet thing, plus a little ' twang' from the lemon juice.  Not sure of exact measurements, and im too lazy now to go to the kitchen to check


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I do mine in the oven.  Years ago I made them in a large Magnalite  roasting pan.  These days I make a small batch in a pyrex casserole or baking dish.  I steam about a dozen cabbage leaves for approx. ten minutes, line the bottom of the casserole with the dark green outer leaves, pile in 6 or 8 cabbage rolls, any leftover cabbage, a sliced carrot or two, tomato juice or a combination of tomato juice and a can of Campbell's condensed cream of tomato soup.  I bake them for 90 minutes or more at 350 degrees
> 
> I use a basic meatball mix and add raw rice in place of the breadcrumbs.
> 
> I agree that many variations exist.  When I was younger I put more emphasis on the meat filling and made them larger, these days I put more emphasis on the cabbage and make them smaller.  I have seen the addition of bacon but I have never tried it.  I have also seen recipes that call for a "glass" of tart jelly instead of or in addition to the tomato product.  In my family they serve the pigs with a bowl of sour cream, for a topping.
> 
> I have also used other vegetables and stuffing mixtures.  It seems like each culture has a version of a stuffed vegetable leaf. Grape leaves stuffed with ground, lamb, rice, mint or dill.   Escarole stuffed with breadcrumbs, anchovies, cheese.  Lettuce stuffed with ground chicken or veal in chicken broth.  I think it's fun to use what you have and experiment.  Sometimes you come up with a winner and sometimes you end up having PB&J for dinner!



Well said AB. Hmmm... PB&J rolled in a cabbage leaf?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well said AB. Hmmm... PB&J rolled in a cabbage leaf?



My low carb life is heading in that direction!


----------



## buckytom

larry_stewart said:


> The tomato sauce mine is cooked in is very simple, but good.  several onions fried until start to brown, then add a can of diced tomatoes , S & P,  toss the stuffed cabbage rolls in.  Low boil for awhile ( probablu a good 1 - 2 hrs, at the end, add a few tbs of honey and some lemon juice,  Kinda adds a little savory/ sweet thing, plus a little ' twang' from the lemon juice.  Not sure of exact measurements, and im too lazy now to go to the kitchen to check




that's how my slovakian mil made hers. onions fried in butter, can of tomatoes, seasoning, and a little honey. no lemon, though.

when everything cooks down you end up with a very thin tomato sauce, or almost a broth.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I have made these once before and they were good.  No rice was used however.
I need a good recipe and the steps to making the perfect roll.
The hard part was the rolling.
I want them to look like the pictures above.  Nice and pretty. How much mixture goes into those beauties/

It seems the Jewish restaurants I had these in, used tomato juice?  Not sauce.

Oh to the OP that makes 6 or 8 rolls, compared to more rolls.
Why?
It would seem making more and freezing would be a better idea?
Why go through the trouble to make them if you are only making a few?


----------



## medtran49

The Frugal Gourmet on our Immigrant Ancestors book has a very nice description and illustration on how to roll cabbage leaves on page 413 in our copy.  I don't know if I can scan and post just the line drawing or if that's copyrighted.  A mod/admin will have to let me know.  But, in my own words, the technique is as follows: 

Lay cabbage leaf with stem end (do NOT cut out vein/stem in center of leaf) toward your left.  Place about 1/3 cup filling in the cup area of the stem end.  Fold over filling.  Fold the top part of the leaf down and roll. Use your fingers and fold/poke the open end of the leaf down into the bundle.  

Obviously, the cabbage leaf has either been frozen and or softened in boiling water and then shocked in cold water so that they are pliable.  

It is usually a thin to very thin tomato sauce depending on which culture is making the rolls.  

As far as freezing, I would think they would do just fine.


----------



## GotGarlic

The entire book is copyrighted, but using a short excerpt is allowed under the fair use exception: http://www.clas.ufl.edu/llc/copyright/RightsExceptions.html


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> The entire book is copyrighted, but using a short excerpt is allowed under the fair use exception: Exceptions to Copyright Holder's Rights


 
Thanks for the info, but TOS states we must refrain from: 

infringing the intellectual property rights of any third party, including *copyright*, trademark, patent, privacy, publicity or other personal or proprietary rights; 

So, since DC is a privately owned forum and can choose to be more restrictive in that respect than what Fed law states then I'm not comfortable scanning and posting from the book, unless a mod or admin specifically states it is okay to do so within parameters of the link you provided.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I love cabbage rolls, with a good tomato sauce over the top.  My favorite preparation for this dish is a tomato sauce made from diced tomato, with onion, garlic, a little oregano, and basil added.  The cabbage leaves are separated an boiled until tender enough to roll.

The filling is 2 parts ground beef, 1 part Chudagi, or Sweet Italian sausage, with sage, salt, and pepper as additional seasonings.  1 egg, plu2 1/4 cup of milk is added for every pound of meat.  For texture, I add diced onion, and no more than 1/8 cup of either rolled oats, or breadcrumbs per pound of meat.

Many people add cooked rice.  I don't as I don't need the extra carbs.

I love the idea of Polish Lasagna, though I think I would leave the cabbage leaves whole, and layer the meat and sauce mixture between them.

The alternative ingredient layering gives me all kinds of ideas for lasagna style dishes.  I think we need another thread.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thanks Medtran.  No need to break any rules.  I think your description was just fine and actually to do it right, is to practice.
Never needed a book before and i doubt i need one now.
I bet a Google search will give many results on stuffing cabbage leaves.  YouTube easily will have several videos.

I have made them before and they looked fine.  It seemed as the leaves are not all exactly the same with some being smaller, thinner or thicker was where I had a tiny problem making them all look like twins.


----------



## medtran49

You are welcome. I had always rolled them like an eggroll, with ends folded in on both sides and they always seemed to come apart. Then, I saw that technique when I was looking for another recipe and it really works. The rolls don't come apart with the poking-in method. 

I think the trick is to always use the same amount of filling. I've been using a solid-measuring cup (one like you would use to measure flour/sugar) the last few times I've made cabbage/collard rolls and they seem to be coming out pretty much the same size. We've also been using scoops to make meatballs, ravioli, etc so that the same amount of filling gets used and they all look similar. It's much faster that way as well.

We like the collard green rolls stuffed with dirty rice with a Cajun t. sauce as another type of roll. I came up with that use 1 year when we had a glut of collard greens.


----------



## Kathleen

Roll_Bones said:


> I have made these once before and they were good.  No rice was used however.
> I need a good recipe and the steps to making the perfect roll.
> The hard part was the rolling.
> I want them to look like the pictures above.  Nice and pretty. How much mixture goes into those beauties/
> 
> It seems the Jewish restaurants I had these in, used tomato juice?  Not sauce.
> 
> Oh to the OP that makes 6 or 8 rolls, compared to more rolls.
> Why?
> It would seem making more and freezing would be a better idea?
> Why go through the trouble to make them if you are only making a few?



I cut around the cabbage stem and dunk the cabbage in boiling water while teasing the leaves apart (starting on the outside) until the leaves come loose.  I then lift them to a colander and let them rest while I tackle the next leaves.  When the leaves are so wrapped that I cannot tease them apart, I then chop that for the bottom of the Dutch oven or slow cooker.

I put the leaf down so the stem end is nearest to me.  As for how much filling, I put enough in that allows me to fold the bottom over once.  Then I fold in the sides and roll it up.  Little leaves will have less filling.  Large leaves will have more filling (around 1/2 cup.)   I got 19 rolls out of this head of cabbage.  The filling was 1.5 pounds of ground beef, .5 pounds of zesty/hot sausage, a medium onion, a cup of tomato sauce, a cup of cooked rice, a medium onion chopped, about a teaspoon of pepper and salt.  I layered the rolls on the chopped cabbage along with some stewed tomatoes and whole tomatoes (smooshed slightly.)  Another layer of rolls and the rest of the stewed tomatoes and whole tomatoes (slightly mooshed.)  I put ripped leaves on top so it will protect the rolls a bit.

Then cook.  350 degrees Fahrenheit in the oven for 2 hours or slow cook on low for about 10 hours.  The tomatoes stay pretty and the liquid is like tomato juice.  

Anyway, that is how I made these.  They were yummy!

~Kathleen


----------



## CWS4322

I caught a segment of New Scandinavian Cooks over the weekend. Andreas made cabbage rolls using mashed potatoes and crayfish. My twist on this today was to use mashed potatoes and slivered steak, onions, orange pepper, and salt. I seared/browned the rolls and then nestled them on a bed of blanched cabbage leaves, topped with tomato puree I froze earlier in the summer.


----------

